# issue replacing lower patch panal



## 1966tempest (Jul 14, 2015)

not sure if this is normal for after market re-pop.. should the gaps be this off??


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Doesn't look very good as a replacement panel. My guess is that depending what brand/make of the patch panel, some may be better than others. I can't give you any brands as I have not used any - yet. I got some lower front fender patch panels from OPGI, but have not even taken them out of the box or fitted them as I am not using my steel fenders and going with fiberglass.

You options may be to try another supplier or do what you have to do to fit them. Now I believe the '66 quarters have differences from a '67 and maybe the panel is a '67 and listed to fit a '66. *Pinion head* would be the person to connect with on this question and recommendation on best patch panels to buy.

I would wait to get his answer before doing anything. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

1966Tempest, Welcome to the forum! 

Unfortunately, not going to be of much help, have performed quite a bit of metal work, yet, my experience with '66's is limited...have cut the back 1/2 of the quarterts off a few 66 4 door Tempests & LeMans partscars. On the patch panel you have put pics of it, they appears to have been hand formed, where did you purchase these panels? Probably worth cking with Ames, to see what better alternative is avail.


----------



## 1966tempest (Jul 14, 2015)

Pinion head said:


> 1966Tempest, Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Unfortunately, not going to be of much help, have performed quite a bit of metal work, yet, my experience with '66's is limited...have cut the back 1/2 of the quarterts off a few 66 4 door Tempests & LeMans partscars. On the patch panel you have put pics of it, they appears to have been hand formed, where did you purchase these panels? Probably worth cking with Ames, to see what better alternative is avail.


hello.. I got it on ebay, I believe it was 104.00 delivered... I think for the other side I will, check on the forum for brands users had good luck with, I think I will make this work it does fit pretty decent, I will have to cut about 3/4 of an inch off, where you can see it meets the rear, it would be semi hidden by the bumper.. but the one thing I dont like is, this is thin metal.. before I weld this in I am getting a better welder..


----------



## 1966tempest (Jul 14, 2015)

here it is, the fitment is not as bad after I did some tweaking.. as the first pics I added..


----------



## 1966tempest (Jul 14, 2015)

Thought I would share an update. The drivers side patch panel is tamraz and passenger side its Ames. As you can see the drivers side panel does not have a contour, and is badly flat, but the Ames is much better there its a contour but just not like it should be.. The fit was much better on the ames.. So this stinks because I am going to need more filler than I would like to use on the drivers side..


----------

